# الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*هذه الصوره التقطت في المجاعه بالسودان عام 1994 وحصلت على جائزة بولترر 
حيث يزحف هذا الطفل الذي ضربته المجاعه وانهكت جسده النحيل باتجاه مخيم للاغذيه يبعد عنه 
كيلومتر , النسر الذي لايأكل غير الجيف يقف على مقربه منه ينتظر موته ليأكله 
هذه الصوره هزت العالم ولا يدري احدا ماذا حدث للطفل ولا للمصور كيفن كارتر الذي غادر المكان بعد 
التقاطه للصوره .
بعد ثلاث شهور وجدو المصور منتحراً .. متأثراً بهذا المنظر ومايحمله من كآبه واحباط .

الصورة*








لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم​


----------



## kamer14 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

يارب ارحمنا :yaka:الصوره فظيعه شكرا عالصوره


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



kamer14 قال:


> يارب ارحمنا :yaka:الصوره فظيعه شكرا عالصوره




*شكرا ليكي يا فيرو على مشاركتك و زي ما قولتي 
الله يرحمنا*


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم الله اما ارحمنا وارحم  اموتنا


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



غير مسيحى قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم الله اما ارحمنا وارحم  اموتنا



*ميرسي على مشاركتك 
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

فعلا" الصوره فى منتهى القسوه ....... ربنا يكون مع الاطفال الذين يعيشون فى بلاد تعانى من المجاعات ويرحمهم ............ميرسى ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## monlove (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

صورة صعبة فعلا


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا" الصوره فى منتهى القسوه ....... ربنا يكون مع الاطفال الذين يعيشون فى بلاد تعانى من المجاعات ويرحمهم ............ميرسى ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



*امين
بس الاقسى هو ان في مقابل هولاء الاطفال اللي بيموتو من الجوع
في ناس عندها كل حاجة و مع ذلك بيلعنو في حياتهم
ميرسي ليكي يادونا على مشاركتك 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



monlove قال:


> صورة صعبة فعلا




*ميرسي على مرورك
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

منظر صعب فعلا.. ربنا يرحم شعبه فى كل مكان​


----------



## snow_white7 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

فعلا  انا  شفت  الصوره  دى  قبل  كده  وهى فعلا مؤثره جدا

شكرا  la Vierge Marie


----------



## lousa188114 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

انا شفت الصورة دي قبل كدة وكان تعليقي مش ان الصورة منظرها صعب لكن كان علي قلب المصور اللي شاف كل دة وكان عندة فرصة ان يعمل حاجة لانة كان هو للاسف الانسان الوحيد اللي ممكن ينقذة  لكن للاسف سابوا ومشي وانعدمت الرحمة من قلبة لمجرد صورة حلوة هتهز مشاعر الناس وسبق صحفي بدم الطفل المسكين دة    اكيد كان لية حق ينتحر 
حقيقي كان قلبوا ميت البني ادام اللي صور اللقطة دي 
مرسي اوي علي الموضوع دة


----------



## snow_white7 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

تصدق  فعلا  عندك  حق بس  ربنا  يمهل  ولا  يهمل

وهو  انتحر  بعدها ب 3 شهور


----------



## المسلم المغربي (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

يارب ارحمنا وإليك أتوب
آمين
جزاك الله خيرا أختي لى الصورة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



ginajoojoo قال:


> منظر صعب فعلا.. ربنا يرحم شعبه فى كل مكان​



*امين يا جينا 
شكرا على مرورك و مشاركتك*


----------



## mase7ya (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

حرررررام مسكين هالولد 

فعلا صورة بشعة  كتيررررررررررر:a82:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



snow_white7 قال:


> فعلا  انا  شفت  الصوره  دى  قبل  كده  وهى فعلا مؤثره جدا
> 
> شكرا  la Vierge Marie



*ميرسي ليكي يا سنو وايت على مرورك و مشاركتك
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



lousa188114 قال:


> انا شفت الصورة دي قبل كدة وكان تعليقي مش ان الصورة منظرها صعب لكن كان علي قلب المصور اللي شاف كل دة وكان عندة فرصة ان يعمل حاجة لانة كان هو للاسف الانسان الوحيد اللي ممكن ينقذة  لكن للاسف سابوا ومشي وانعدمت الرحمة من قلبة لمجرد صورة حلوة هتهز مشاعر الناس وسبق صحفي بدم الطفل المسكين دة    اكيد كان لية حق ينتحر
> حقيقي كان قلبوا ميت البني ادام اللي صور اللقطة دي
> مرسي اوي علي الموضوع دة



*اهو الله بيدي كل واحد على قد عملو و نيتو
ميرسي ليكي على مرورك و مشاركتك
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> يارب ارحمنا وإليك أتوب
> آمين
> جزاك الله خيرا أختي لى الصورة




*امين 
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم اخي
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## anass 357 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

صورة قوية جداً


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



mase7ya قال:


> حرررررام مسكين هالولد
> 
> فعلا صورة بشعة  كتيررررررررررر:a82:



*ميرسي ليكي كتير على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



anass 357 قال:


> صورة قوية جداً




*شكرا على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك اخي انس*


----------



## Ramy mohamed (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

كنت اريد ان ارى رد فعل المصور (غير انه انتحر ) .. او بمعنى اصح غير انه يحدد معاد موتة بأيدة .. كان ممكن يبقى انسان اكثر ايجابية من كدى


----------



## thelast (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

الصوره صعبه فعلا
بس مش لازم نظلم المصور ما حدش يعرف هو عمل ايه بعد ما صور الصوره
انقذ الولد وله سابه ومشى
و ممكن يمون صور الصوره علشان الدنيا تتحرك تعمل حاجه


----------



## mervel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

صورة صعبة اوووى ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## timon20080 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

:94::070104~242::110105no44:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



Ramy mohamed قال:


> كنت اريد ان ارى رد فعل المصور (غير انه انتحر ) .. او بمعنى اصح غير انه يحدد معاد موتة بأيدة .. كان ممكن يبقى انسان اكثر ايجابية من كدى




*شكرا ليك اوي على المشاركة المفيدة
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



thelast قال:


> الصوره صعبه فعلا
> بس مش لازم نظلم المصور ما حدش يعرف هو عمل ايه بعد ما صور الصوره
> انقذ الولد وله سابه ومشى
> و ممكن يمون صور الصوره علشان الدنيا تتحرك تعمل حاجه




*الله يهدينا كلنا يا رب
ميرسي بزاف على مشاركتك القيمة
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



mervel قال:


> صورة صعبة اوووى ربنا يرحمنا​



*امين
شكرا على مرورك
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



timon20080 قال:


> :94::070104~242::110105no44:



*ميرسي على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

صوره رهيبه جدا تعبر عن قساوه البشر باٍهمالهم لاٍخوتهم البشر .
يا رب الأرباب اٍرحم كل من في الأرض برحمتك الواسعه .
---------------------------------
ملاحظه ( 1 ) العنوان بيقول ان المصور اٍنتحر بسبب الصوره .... هل هناك من تأكيد لهذا الخبر ( من موقع اٍخباري و ليس منتدى ) ؟
ملاحظه ( 2 ) الموضوع يقول أن موقع المساعدات الاٍنسانيه يبعد ( 1 كم ) عن موقع الصوره ......لذلك أتوقع أن يكون المصور قام بعمله الاٍنسائي بمساعده الطفل .....خصوصا أن الطفل خفيف الوزن و لا يلزم لنقله مجهود كبير .
----------------------------
أخبر :
شكرا للصوره .......عسى أن يتذكر الاٍنسان ( خصوصا المقتدر ماليا ) أخيه الاٍنسان في جميع الأوقات .
-------------------------
تم التعديل بواسطة ( قلم حر ) .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



قلم حر قال:


> صوره رهيبه جدا تعبر عن قساوه البشر باٍهمالهم لاٍخوتهم البشر .
> يا رب الأرباب اٍرحم كل من في الأرض برحمتك الواسعه .
> ---------------------------------
> ملاحظه ( 1 ) العنوان بيقول ان المصور اٍنتحر بسبب الصوره .... هل هناك من تأكيد لهذا الخبر ( من موقع اٍخباري و ليس منتدى ) ؟
> ...



*تفضل هذا الرابط اخي قلم حر*
http://www.20at.com/newArticle.php?sid=2737

*و شكرا على مرورك و مشاركتك*


----------



## قلم حر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

شكرا  للمصدر .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## nonaa (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

جميل اوى 
بس المهم نستفيد من تجارب غيرنا


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*



nonaa قال:


> جميل اوى
> بس المهم نستفيد من تجارب غيرنا



*عندك الحق يا نونا
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا 
.......لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله .......يرحمهم من خلهم .........لكن اريد ان اوجه نقدا لمن كتب هذا الموضوع .........اريد ان اعرف لماذا عرضت هذه الصور .......علشان نتفرج عليها .....ونتاثر ونقول يااا حراام .....ما اظنه شىء منطقى ...........
...........اتمنى من كاتب الموضوع وكل من راى هذه الصور الماءساويه ....ان يضع رايه ....كيف نتبراء من ذنب هؤلاء الاطفال ؟...نحن اصحاب الرفاهيه بالنسبه لهم .....كيف نساعد مل هؤلاء البشر ؟؟...وما واجبنا نحوهم ....لا اظن ان حزننا عليهم ...سيعطيهم القوه ...او سينفعهم فى شىء ...
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري ...............شكرا على هذا الموضوع ........لكنه سيكون اكثر انسانيه ان فكرنا فى مساعدتهم لا مواساتهم والبكاء علبهم ..........فهل نستطيع ............


----------



## micheal_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة التي انتحر من أجلها المصور*

صورة قاسية ربنا يكون مع الشعوب دية  
ودة يدينا عبرة اننا نشكر ربنا على النعمة اللى احنا فيها ومش حسين بيها 
:94:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد أصبح العالم غريب 
الرب يرحمنا شكراا​


----------



## sara A (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*صعبة قوى*
*ربنا معاهم ويرحمهم ويساعدهم*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الصورة بس بجد صعبة جدااااااا
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## dodo jojo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

la Vierge Marie قال:


> *هذه الصوره التقطت في المجاعه بالسودان عام 1994 وحصلت على جائزة بولترر
> حيث يزحف هذا الطفل الذي ضربته المجاعه وانهكت جسده النحيل باتجاه مخيم للاغذيه يبعد عنه
> كيلومتر , النسر الذي لايأكل غير الجيف يقف على مقربه منه ينتظر موته ليأكله
> هذه الصوره هزت العالم ولا يدري احدا ماذا حدث للطفل ولا للمصور كيفن كارتر الذي غادر المكان بعد
> ...



صورة صعبة جدا جدا جدااااااا بجد مشكورة يا قمر:heat::t9::smil8:ربنا يرفع غدبة عنا]


----------



## يسرى فوزى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

Now when you climb .....
in your bed tonight...
and when you look ...
and clock the door....
just think of those.....
out in the cold and dark...
no , this is not enough love to be right


----------



## جدو كيرلس (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرب يرحمنا *


----------



## SALVATION (5 سبتمبر 2009)

_تصرف غريب من المصور وهو الانتهار قلب مليىء حب لكن بدون عقل_
_ربنا يرحم كل اولاده فى كل مكان_
_فعلا صوره مؤثره للغاية_
_شكراا للصوره والتوضيح_​


----------

